# Homemade Tail Extentions?



## lacyloo (Jul 1, 2008)

What color is your hair and how much are you willing to cut? -joking-

Good luck, I have no experience with horse tail extensions but I did goggle it and several sites came up that sell them.


----------



## trailsntails (Jun 14, 2010)

Sounds dangerous....  jk... Well if you have a couple extra horses that you're not doing anything with, you could cut off their tails (if they match) and make one.....  JK don't do that. :lol:


----------



## Citrus (Feb 26, 2010)

I wonder if you could look up wig making and then make it horse tail shaped..... and to make it you could use other wigs......


----------



## dragy (Jun 30, 2010)

If you contact a "tail-maker" you can ask about custom tail colors, such as http://www.customtails.com - hard-to-match tails are their specialty!  Not cheap, but it's probably going to look nicer and more authentic/real than something you'd be able to make yourself. Probably the best route to go if you're going to be showing rated or breed shows. 

I guess if you really wanted to try making your own, you could google search horse hair and see if you can find a site and buy 1-2lb (depending how much tail you need I guess) of horse hair that matches your horses tail colors, then see if you can make your own tail out of it. I guess most tails are just sort of bound together at the top and then have a loop or loops for braiding them in.


----------



## Gwill (Feb 15, 2010)

it's the 1st time i hear about tail extension LOL , but i guess if you google it u would find out how .


----------



## lacyloo (Jul 1, 2008)

Colorful Manes and Tails - Home


----------



## Kayty (Sep 8, 2009)

I wouldnt make your own - professionally made falsies are expensive for a reason - it is very hard to source horse hair to match a specific tail colour, and the time and required to make a tail that looks real is huge.

You really don't want to put a falsie in that is the wrong colour, it will stick out like a sore thumb and look worse than if you left the tail natural. Also if the thickness and length is wrong, it is going to look pretty terrible!! 
Have a look at the websites people have posted above, contact a maker and send them a few photos and possibly samples of your horse's tail so that they can match and source a suitable tail for you.


----------



## petitepyromaniac (Oct 12, 2010)

You could try a human beauty supply store. Do you have a "Sally's Beauty Supply" where you live? They have clip in extensions called Euronext, which is a pretty good quality hair. You could clip it into the tail however you want so it blends best. It probably won't be super long, but it might look a _little _better. The nice thing about that hair is that you can color it if it's not the right color initially.

That's coming from a cosmetologist though, so... hopefully I didn't make it sound too complicated. Good luck!


----------



## lacyloo (Jul 1, 2008)

Maybe start applying MTG also? It wont hurt anything and by next season you may have a full tail !


----------



## Horsel02 (Jan 6, 2010)

This company also has a lot of selection of false tails and the prices are pretty reasonable.

http://www.uniquelydifferentextensions.com/html/extensions.html


----------

